# Is anyone going to the Goose Fair this weekend?



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We are booked in for Friday and Saturday night, just wondered if anyone else was going or if anyone has been and could tell us what to expect.

What is the ground like for camping , we are at the scout camp up the road apparently. Amazing amount of things going on within the campsite itself organized by the CCC. organized by Notts DA who do it every year is it always in the Scout camp, it looks along way from Nottingham but we have no idea where the actual event takes place.

Many thanks
Mandy


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi Mandy,

we have been to this meet on several occasions in the past but are not going this year.As you say it is on the Walesby scout camp which is in the heart of Sherwood forest in beautiful woodland surroundings.You will be pitched on grass in your separate areas some of which are a long walk to the main admin tent.

It is a large annual meet with usually more than 2 thousand units of all different shapes and sizes.It is like a small village appearing in the woods and there is lots going on with an entertainment marquee,beer tent,numerous trade stands,fast food outlets(try the baked potatoes usually near the beer tent)and also a quiet bar.

It is called the Goose Fair meet as it coincides with the annual goose fair in Nottingham even though it is about 8 miles away,the [email protected] hire a fleet of coaches to take people to the Goose Fair if they wish,payable when booking.It is usually a good meet with a nice 'feel' to it-most folks are friendly.I would advise travelling with a full water tank as well,you may be a long way from a tap and they are not motorhome friendly.

Steve


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi , 

Thanks for that, gives me an idea of what to expect at least. Thought there may be more going as it looks like a big even on CCC books.

Looking at the plan we are not far at all from the main tent , hope not too close for the noise. 

Will let you know if we survive, 

thanks again
Mandy


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

ill be there too from friday. Never been before so looking forward to it .


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Don't go it's going to be "fowl" weather     

Johnny F


----------

